# DWV Pressure Testing IRC/IPC 2 part question



## jar546 (Jul 11, 2013)

Who determines what type of pressure test is performed?

Contractor or AHJ/Inspector?

We always give the contractor the option of air or water with head pressure BUT we discourage air due to manufacturer's warnings.


----------



## fatboy (Jul 11, 2013)

We are still allowing air, as we have in the past, but are starting to encourage water, except during the freezing months...... going to be a hard transition.


----------



## ICE (Jul 11, 2013)

Doesn't the code preclude an air test with plastic pipe?


----------



## jar546 (Jul 11, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> Doesn't the code preclude an air test with plastic pipe?


You tell me where you found that in the plumbing code.


----------



## ICE (Jul 11, 2013)

I asked you first.


----------



## ICE (Jul 11, 2013)

723.0 Building Sewer Test.

Building sewers shall be tested by plugging the end of the building sewer at its points of connection with the public

sewer or private sewage disposal system and completely filling the building sewer with water from the lowest to the highest

point thereof, or by approved equivalent low-pressure air test. *Plastic DWV piping systems shall not be tested by the air*

*test method.* The building sewer shall be water-tight at all points.


----------



## jar546 (Jul 11, 2013)

Do you sleep?


----------



## ICE (Jul 11, 2013)

I cat nap.


----------



## Mac (Jul 11, 2013)

I let the plumber choose the method, except for sewer laterals. Our local law requires water testing.


----------



## globe trekker (Jul 11, 2013)

From the 2006 IRC, Section P2503.4 - water testing of the bldg. sewer, ..Section P2503.5.1 - air

or water testing of the rough plbg.

From the 2006 IPC, Section 312.1 - "All plbg. system piping shall be tested with either water or,

for piping systems other than plastic, by air."

.


----------



## Mac (Jul 11, 2013)

From the Res Code of NYS:

 P2503.4.1 Rough plumbing. DWV systems shall be tested on completion of the rough piping installation by water or air with no evidence of leakage. Either test shall be applied to the drainage system in its entirety or in sections after rough piping has been installed, as follows:

1. 	Water test. Each section shall be filled with water to a point not less than 10 feet (3048 mm) above the highest fitting connection in that section, or to the highest point in the completed system. Water shall be held in the section under test for a period of 15 minutes. The system shall prove leak free by visual inspection.

2. 	Air test. The portion under test shall be maintained at a gauge pressure of 5 pounds per square inch (psi) (34 kPa) or 10 inches of mercury column (2488 Pa). This pressure shall be held without introduction of additional air for a period of 15 minutes.


----------



## Codegeek (Jul 11, 2013)

_2012 IPC -312.3 Drainage and vent air test. Plastic piping shall not be tested using air._

_2012 IRC - P2503.5.1 Rough plumbing. DWV systems shall be tested on completion of the rough piping installation by water or for piping systems other than plastic, by air with no evidence of leakage._



It looks like both codes prohibit air testing on plastic pipe.


----------



## fatboy (Jul 11, 2013)

Yeah, but turn that train around after a gazillion years of air testing.........


----------



## Codegeek (Jul 11, 2013)

I remember hearing arguments about air testing at the code hearings...it drug on forever....


----------



## cboboggs (Jul 11, 2013)

In the past, I have only allowed water tests on DWV. An unpopular decision with the plumbers during times of freezing temperatures, I assure you.


----------



## Jobsaver (Jul 11, 2013)

The explanation we were given as to a preference and code change for water over air testing is because of the danger of air overfilling the pipes causing dangers associated with pipe bursting, or that the test caps will blow causing a similar danger to plumbers.

Under the same logic, the plumbers should not be allowed to use electric drills.

We let the plumbers choose.


----------



## Joe Engel (Dec 16, 2019)

Interesting inspection last week, plumbing rough-in after an all day rain event. Contractor chose air instead of static water test, but here adds the mystery. He had already filled the system with water above the FF ( 10' head not required just above forms), then he added caps and a gauge with 6#'s air. But he missed one 2" drain on the highest branch. All verticals roughly 18-24" above forms The air pressure gauge at lowest point held for hours and did not push water thru the open pipe. 

 I advise against air testing since written out in 2012, but I still inspect it if they choose it. Problem is I don't have another method in a situation like this short of a "dipstick test" but for what period. Who' s got a better way?


----------



## ICE (Dec 16, 2019)

A small water leak in the pipe would not show up on the air test gauge until a sufficient volume of water had escaped.  The size of the overall system would dictate the duration of the test.  It could be that the "for hours" was long enough....or maybe not.  You were there and satisfied so I would accept the outcome.  It has been a long spell without a leak around here. 

Why is the 10' head test waived?


----------



## steveray (Dec 16, 2019)

I would say the pressure in the line was not adequate to push the water any higher...4.3 pounds for 10' so 6# should push almost 14'......


----------



## Joe Engel (Dec 18, 2019)

Really don’t know the answer. As a super for 20 years and inspector for 10, rarely have I seen a 10’ test. Guess previous inspectors didn’t want climb a ladder or take a shower checking the water level


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 18, 2019)

I worked in a municipality that required the water test, what a mess, water everywhere, rubber boots cracked and not sealing, garden hose problems, water source issues. That test is a pain and not necessary IMO. 

I did four test that year and 3 failed, had to go back numerous times, had to listen to the contractor complaining about that test. Two failed because the contractor left the shower trap loose in the basement slab floor cat box. The other failed cuz they couldn't hold water. 

I heard the 10-ft head test has been lowered in a future code to a 5-foot test, which should eliminate the use of a ladder in turn making it a bit safer. 

Maybe smoke could be used to test with? 

Hey maybe primer could be made purple so you know the pipes been primed?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 18, 2019)

Here is one pipe manufacturer that has an air test procedure for their pipe
http://www.jmeagle.com/sites/default/files/TB0AirTestingDWV.pdf


----------

